# Microphone driver?



## Animesing

Is there a such thing as a microphone driver? For some reason i just bought my new headset to use the microphone but for some reason the comp is not recognizing it. I used to use a headset b4 this one and everything worked fine. Is there anyway that i can download a driver for comp so it can recoginize the headset so i can use my microphone?


----------



## Triple6

No such thing unless its USB.

If you have sound then the audio driver is working.

You may have the MIC muted under recording(not playback) in the volume control panel. To switch to recording open Volume Control from the system tray and go to Options and Properties. Select Recording.

Also make sure the MIC is plugged into the sound card's MIC jack and not the modem's MIC input.


----------



## Animesing

the mic is not muted, when i try to go to recording properties, it is unclickable and wont let me click on the properties. it is plugged into the mic slot next to the speaker slot.


----------



## Animesing

is there a programs that i can use to scan to set if there is a microphone set up?


----------



## Triple6

Not really. But maybe the driver isn't installed right.

If you go to Control Panel -> Sound and Audio Devices and look through the Audio tab, is there a sound recording device listed, is it the right one, can you access it's volume settings?


----------



## Animesing

i just reinstalled the soundmax driver and the same thing happens. when i go to the audio tab i can click on the volume tab but not the advance tab next to it.


----------



## Triple6

Is Soundmax listed the defualt device for both playback and recording?


----------



## pshnfry

And check sound settings in soundmax interface - you may have the rear panel in/out sockets configured for surround sound. This would explain microphone settings being unavailable.

Assuming you are using the rear panel, if using the front panel, many noname cases are not usually wired up properly for sound from the front panel. If you are using the plug points at front of the case, try the rear panel plugs.


----------



## Triple6

Thats a good point, the MIC jack could be re-assigned for 4/6/8 channel audio output.


----------



## Kingbnes94

i am having the exact same problem im using sound max and no matter what i try my mic wont work its brand new. ive tried everything that was mentioned before i even searched the net. im no idiot. please help. ps. im using a headset mounted mic and the headset is working perfectly sound and all, well except for the mic


----------

